# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Supplemental heating for Budgetts Frog

## Sandy Bear

I think I've found a heater I'm happy with, but I would like some input about what every one else does for heating their tanks.

I picked up the Aqueon "Pro 50", 50 watt heater.  It's good for aquariums up to 20 gallons.  It's fully submersible, shatterproof, and nearly indestructible.
It can also be put vertically or horizontally in the tank.   It has a temperature control knob on it that I like, so if I want it set to 80F, I just turn the knob to that temperature.  It also has a light that turns red when heating and green while that temperature is being maintained.  
It was on special at Petsmart today, I paid $41 with taxes for it.  
The only thing I worry about is if she touches it, will it burn her at all?  I don't think it will, I don't ever remember my AFC getting burned with the heater.  Should I look into buying/making a sheath for it?

The other thing I was thinking about doing was attaching one of the Exoterra Heat pads, the tropical one, to the tank and using that for heating.  My BF thinks that that will not be powerful enough to heat the tank the way I like, and it's not programmable like this other heater is.  

What does everyone else use in their Budgett's tanks?

Thanks

-Sandy

Aqueon » Pro Heaters | Products
Amazon.com: Aqueon 06105 Pro Heaters Submersible Aquarium Heater, 50-Watt: Pet Supplies

----------

